# Do you know what's in your Med kits



## ntvtxn (Jul 19, 2012)

The other night I was canning tomato juice when I pulled one of my pints out I dropped it on my cement back porch. Needless to say, I had a nice mess to clean up on my porch and my legs (I was wearing shorts). So I go to my trusty med kit to help with my scalded legs that hurt. Low and behold, there's nothing in there for burns. So I sit there wondering how I missed this since I work with oxygen/acetylene torches often. I remedied the issue by getting what I need. I hope my mistake helps someone else.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I started out with a couple pre-made/pre-assembled kits but quickly realized that one size does not fit all and most kits have several small and cheap items to make them sound more impressive, e.g. 200 piece kit. So now I put together my own. And yes, burn gel is included now but wasn't in the ready made kit. So is quikclot and other items. There are really good kits out there, but you pay for them.

Good reminder ntvtxn and I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## twinfly (Sep 13, 2011)

Had the same experience this summer. Wife pulled some extremely hot melted brown sugar and butter out of microwave. Dribbled a bunch on her arm. I haven't seen her in that much pain since giving birth to our children. Went to all of my various kits and couldn't believe we didn't have something for burns. 

Anyone have a specific brand of burn cream or ointment they'd recommend?


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I use Melaleuca products, all natural & containing tea tree oil. The Melagel topical ointment is nearly miraculous on burns (especially w/ some extra tea tree oil mixed in). It also works on bites, stings, scrapes, and more...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope it is okay I posted this. This is The Patriot Nurse Channel.... She has a lot of excellent info. She also gives you different ideas on medical bags ....


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Great reminder! 

For me, building a medical kit is an on-going experience. Unfortunately, Life is the teacher, which means I learn things the hard way.  When it comes to burn gel, we did have some in our pre-made kit, but the little package was waaaay too small to be useful, as I found out first-hand. 

Now we have lots of burn gel. 

And now our medical 'kit' (pretty big box) is hardly portable. But we do have every size bandage and band aid ever created.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I got 2 medical kits from Ron Surplus and will add to the bag as I see the need. Thanks Ron....

I like having little boxes in each car and bought a couple from walmart and added to it ..... Patriot Nurse gives great ideas ... I think. I take some aspirin and benadrill and etc... and put in little food saver bags. I get a lot of neat stuff from the dollar store.


----------

